# Squeal/Whine When Shifting into Reverse or Drive



## Reed Floren (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi,

I have a Chevy Cruze 2014 LT and I'm experiencing a whine/squeal when I shift into Drive or Reverse the noise also can accelerate if I tap the gas.

I made a quick video of the noise when shifting from Park, Reverse, Neutral and Drive




 notice the squeal/whine when in reverse and drive.

Also, there is a spot under the car which seems to be mixture of pink and black here's pictures










Wiped the floor with a tissue mixture of pink/black










Middle area is damp










Pinkish reddish color to touch









Any ideas?

Thank you


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

So it's only doing it under load apparently.. sounds like a combo of things. PCV fail, which is causing a major vacuum leak, and the sound (the chirping sound) blown front main seal. I am checking it out on my phone, so it's hard to tell. The only thing the reinforced that notion was you are leaking oil too. You need to get under it and see where the oil is actually leaking from. Oddly, that looks like tranny fluid (auto). Idunno. Get under there and take more photos.


----------



## Reed Floren (Aug 15, 2014)

RoninDusette said:


> So it's only doing it under load apparently.. sounds like a combo of things. PCV fail, which is causing a major vacuum leak, and the sound (the chirping sound) blown front main seal. I am checking it out on my phone, so it's hard to tell. The only thing the reinforced that notion was you are leaking oil too. You need to get under it and see where the oil is actually leaking from. Oddly, that looks like tranny fluid (auto). Idunno. Get under there and take more photos.


The noise does seem to be coming in the general area of the camshaft cover which was just replaced prior to this noise.


----------



## ralph1981 (Jul 29, 2019)

You are leaking ATF fluid. Lucas stop slip might help the noise and the leak, having failed that you have a serious problem. Automatic gearboxes on the Cruzes are garbage I am afraid. The black on the rag as you wipe it up might just be dirt on the floor.

And if course, check your ATF dip stick. If fluid is low because you are leaking it probably has something to do with the noises. Maybe you just need to fix the leak.


----------

